# Painting In the Cold?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Specifically 2k clear. Painting a wing and the clear went on fine around 3pm. Left it outside to dry and the next day the clear was wrinkled which im guessing was due to the cold weather. How can I get around this, heat the panel with a heatgun before painting?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

needs heat and to be indoors - too cold and damp this time of year mate


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Agh I thought as much. What would you say is the minimum temp for clear coating?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

probably says on the can mate...need a nice dry spring day or cant you get it in a shed with a heater on?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh yes I should check the tech sheet, Im using Quartz Crystal clear. Unfortunately the shed has become a hording room at the moment so there is no space in there!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I've found anything under 15c can give pretty variable results. I've done a couple of emergency spot repairs outside when it's been colder but only when it's been very still so I can pre warm the area with an electric fan heater and then blown warm air over it for an hour or so after painting, and also kept the paint in the house for 24h before hand so it's closer to room temperature.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Keeping the panels warm with lamps and only doing small repairs is suggested


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, Ill have to leave it then, its a whole wing, not huge but too big to clear in this weather It seems.


----------

